# not a nissan fan but looking at infiniti



## PCStubblefield (Jan 12, 2014)

first of all i dont want to start a fight here. its just where im from nissan owners appear not to maintain there altimas or maximas the biggest things iv seen that bother the heck out of me is the rear end sags and the trans start to lug at high miles that being said ive been car shopping and crossed a 2003 infiniti g35 110,000 miles for $7,300 was wondering since they are the same brand deep down and all if i should expect the same problems


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2003 was the first year of the G35, so of course there were some "new model bugs," but those should have all been fixed this far down the road. The platform was the same as the 2002 Altima, but unlike the Altima, the G35 is rear wheel drive. The ride and handling were good but the quality of materials weren't the best in that class when the car made its debut. Combined gas mileage will likely fall somewhere in the low 20's, but it will depend a lot on how hard you are on the gas pedal. I've only known a couple of people who owned one, but they were all very happy with the vehicle.


----------



## Jean Louis (Mar 21, 2014)

From what I show, that part number for the "power module assembly" is actually the blower motor itsef. This is the actual fan that blows air for you. If the fan is not operating when turned on, assuming this is a new fan and free of defects, this would indicate it is not getting power. Check the 2 fuses in the fuse block under the driver's side of the dash.


----------

